# الرنين المغناطيسي ... ثورة هائلة في عالم التشخيص الطبي



## حسنين علي موسى (15 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يعتبرالرنين المغناطيسي Magnetic Resonance Imaging MRI - من التقنيات الحديثة التي دخلت مجال التصوير الطبي ..... حيث بدأ تطبيق هذه التقنية على المرضى في سنة 1980 وكذلك تم إجازتها من خلال منظمة الغذاء والدواء FDA في عام 1984, ومنذ ذلك الحين بدأ يتسع استخدامها حتى وصلت أجهزة التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي إلى أكثر من عشرة آلاف جهاز في العالم والذي يعتبر أفضل طرق التصوير الطبي من حيث عرض صور ذات قيمة تشخيصية كبيرة جداً ولجميع الحالات المرضية..

تستخدم تقنية الرنين المغناطيسي الطاقة المغناطيسية Magnetic Field وكذلك الموجات الراديوية Radio Frequency لإصدار صور مقطعية عالية التميز والتخصص والدقة أقرب ما تكون إلى الصورة التشريحية بالأبعاد الثلاثة 3D، لتصور كافة أعضاء الجسم البشري .

يتكون جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي MRI وبشكل أساسي من مغناطيس كبير ولولب حساس وحاسب آلي بحيث يتم التنسيق العالي بين هذه المكونات الأساسية وباقي الأجزاء المتخصصة الأخرى ليتمكن الجهاز في النهاية من القيام بوظيفته بشكل متكامل وصحيح في تشخيص الكثير من الحالات المرضية بالدقة المطلوبة ....

الزملاء الأعزاء ..... سوف لن اتكلم اكثر على هذه التقنية الرائعة التي انتجتها المساهمة الفعالة والمشتركة بين العلوم الطبية والعلوم الهندسية .... خصوصاً مع الفقرات المتميزة التي سبق نشرها في الملتقى حول هذا الموضوع ومن قبل اكثر من زميل مبدع ، بالأخـــــص - زميلنا العزيز - م. عـــــادل صــــــلاح .....

ستجدون في الرابط التالي محاضرة ( باللغة الأنكليزية ) وبنظام الـ power point :
http://www.fileupyours.com/files/30328/MRI Lecture.pps

تتضمن هذه المحاضرة بعض التفاصيل الخاصة بهذا الجهاز - MRI System - مبدأ عمله ، مكوناته الأساسية وأهم أجزائه ، مزاياه ( قياساً بأجهزة التصوير الطبي التقليدية الأخرى ) ، عيوبه و أهم الأتجاهات المستقبلية الخاصة لتطويره هذا بالأضافة إلى بعض صور الرنين المغناطيسي لأهم التطبيقات الطبية التي تستخدم من أجلها هذه التقنية ..... أرجو أن يكون فبها كل الفائدة والمنفعة للجميع بإذن الله تعالى .... 

والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

م. حـــســـــــــــــــــــــنــيــن العـــــــــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 يونيو 2007)

كما عودتنا بمواضيعك الرائعة (الدسمة) هذا رجاءنا بك وتسلم لنا .

استمتعت جدا بالأطلاع عليه , شرح وافي وسهل الأستيعاب .

جزاك الله خيرا .

البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (19 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
من بعد اذنك سأقوم باضافة رابط ولكن معلوماته ضخمة وسهلة وهو للمبتدئين والمتقدمين وانصح به، انا شخصيا لي ما يقارب6 سنوات اعتمد الموقع مرجعية في الحالات الطارئة، لن اطيل عليكم واليكم الرابط
http://www.cis.rit.edu/htbooks/mri/index.html

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (19 يوليو 2007)

الأخ العزيز ... محمد الكسواني

.... فعلاً ... مصدر متميز جداً ... سبق لي أيضاً الأطلاع عليه ... حيث إنه يقدم كل ما يتعلق بأساسيات الرنين المغناطيسي من الألف إلى الياء .... معلومات وافية .... مادة علمية رصينة وبشرح سلس جداً ... وفيه فائدة كبيرة لكل من لديه الأهتمام بهذا الموضوع .... بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل الخير .... وأشكرك من كل قلبي على تفاعلك الراقي و الرائع أخي العزيز ...

م. حــســـــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (19 يوليو 2007)

حسنين علي موسى قال:


> الأخ العزيز ... محمد الكسواني
> 
> .... فعلاً ... مصدر متميز جداً ... سبق لي أيضاً الأطلاع عليه ... حيث إنه يقدم كل ما يتعلق بأساسيات الرنين المغناطيسي من الألف إلى الياء .... معلومات وافية .... مادة علمية رصينة وبشرح سلس جداً ... وفيه فائدة كبيرة لكل من لديه الأهتمام بهذا الموضوع .... بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل الخير .... وأشكرك من كل قلبي على تفاعلك الراقي و الرائع أخي العزيز ...
> 
> م. حــســـــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــــي


 
لا شكر على واجب اخي العزيز ولكنني بصراحة اشتعل من داخل قلبي حيث ان المشاركات قليلة في قسم الهندسة الطبية وكنت قد قمت بتجهيز اكثر من مادة لطرحها قي القسم الطبي ولكن بعض الاعطال الفنية حالت دون ذلك ولكن قريبا ان شاء الله ستكون هناك مشاركة , وكذلك لا بد من تفعيل المواضيع كاملة في القسم الطبي حتي تبدأ عجلة المشاركة بالدوران.

بارك الله فيك واشكرك على التفاعل السريع
معا يدا بيد فلنعمل على دفع عجلة القسم الطبي.


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (8 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الملف الجيد


----------



## am_em (15 أغسطس 2007)

ملف حلو والله مشكوووووووووووور والله يزيدك
وايضا م.محمد الكسوانى جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## م. محمد الشهري (18 أغسطس 2007)

نُـــــــــــــــــــــــظر


----------



## الفارسة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

يسلمووووووووو


----------



## الفارسة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

يسلمووووووووو


----------



## alaa_husien (4 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله الف خير وبارك الله فيكم اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## Hamzawy (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*روووووووووعة*

موقع ررووووووووووووووعة صراحة ممتاز جدا
شكرا ياباشموهندس على جهودك .
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## belal-alsharaa (14 نوفمبر 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx:78:


----------



## ف ر و ح ة (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووور علة هذا الموضوع الخرافي عن الmri
والشرح الخرافي
وحقيقة المحاضرة كلش سلسة وحلوة
مشكور


----------



## daraa (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا على ماقدمتموه لنا 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/حسام (25 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير 
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (4 فبراير 2008)

الله يكثر من امثالكم الف شكر على هذه المواضيع


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (4 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر على هذه المواضيع


----------



## ســلطان (22 مارس 2008)

مشكور وما قصرت


----------



## bassel hatem (22 مارس 2008)

الموقع المضاف اكثر من رائع 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ebaa Issam Abood (23 مارس 2008)

*ur very good*

Dear Mr. Hassain
please send ur file about MRI to my e-mail ,buz not work from websit
thank you very much


----------



## ELAMRA (23 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ليدي لين (23 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا التعريف البسيط والمميز


----------



## أشرف كنعان الجمل (24 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير 

سلمت يداك


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (24 مارس 2008)

Dear Ebaa

Try to use the following link in stead of the mntioned one ... I think it will be more activated and useful ....

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/MRI Lecture.pps

Good luck and Best Regards

Hassanain Ali


----------



## سونار (28 مارس 2008)

thank you are the best


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## خالد بوارشي (15 يوليو 2008)

موضوع قيم وممتاز


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (19 يونيو 2009)

أشكركـــــــــــــــــــــ أخي م.حسنين العراقي وكان نفسي أقرأ المحاضرات التي أشرت إليها ! بس الينك لم يعد يعمل!! يـــــا ريت تتكرم وتعيد تحــــــميلــــــه . وشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (19 يونيو 2009)

الأخ العزيز شكري ... أشكرك جداً على كلماتك الرقيقة ومرورك الكريم ... شوف الرابط التالي وإن شاء الله ستجد فيه مايفيدك وينفعك من معلومات حول موضوع الرنين المغناطيسي ... http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/MRI Lecture.pps

وبالتوفيــــــــــــــــــــــــق ...

م. حــســـــــــــــــــــــــنــيــن العـــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## أبو موئل (22 يونيو 2009)

شكراًلكم على هذا الملف الممتاز


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حورية_الحور (9 يناير 2010)

مشكور جداااا


----------



## blackhorse (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله في كل من شارك


----------



## عمر علي العراقي (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا الك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammed.madani (24 أبريل 2011)

ممتاز


----------



## bkr_saleh (25 يناير 2012)

روعه جدا تسلمو كتير


----------



## maged00 (3 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------

